# Does Doordash have a document that shows how many miles you drove?



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes, I keep track of my miles. 
Uber has a summary document that shows how many miles were driven while online. I like to compare my mileage log to Uber’s summary.

last year was my first driving for Doordash. I did receive a 1099-NEC but nothing about miles.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> Yes, I keep track of my miles.
> Uber has a summary document that shows how many miles were driven while online. I like to compare my mileage log to Uber's summary.
> 
> last year was my first driving for Doordash. I did receive a 1099-NEC but nothing about miles.


 Do You keep track of your miles aside from what Uber keeps track of?, Like I would document your miles on a _separate_ app, not just Uber's, as usually their mileage isn't necessarily always accurate.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

ColonyMark said:


> Yes, I keep track of my miles.
> Uber has a summary document that shows how many miles were driven while online. I like to compare my mileage log to Uber's summary.
> 
> last year was my first driving for Doordash. I did receive a 1099-NEC but nothing about miles.


doordash provide you with a weekly miles total only which is pretty much useless lolz


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

For 2020 taxes, I had to call them and beg them to send me something in writing with my total miles for 2020. Interestingly enough, they sent one to me. But I now track my miles in Stride for DoorDash, Postmates, and GrubHub, as none of them will supply you with tax documentation for your miles.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Mota-Driven said:


> Do You keep track of your miles aside from what Uber keeps track of?, Like I would document your miles on a _separate_ app, not just Uber's, as usually their mileage isn't necessarily always accurate.


Yes I do. I can compare my totals To what Uber says. But I'm wondering about doordash


----------

